# Outside Table.



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK. I have been looking for a camp kitchen. But really i just need a table that can take some heat, not a lot but some. I have a plastic folding table for the camper. Well i have a big 3 burner stove and last time i used it the table started to sag from the heat. I heard some of the outbacks came with a stainless table. How is it? who makes it? Will it take some heat?

Thanks Lee


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Lee, I believe our table is glass? I'm not sure b/c we've never used it. It is still in the box in it's spot in the crawl through compartment. Maybe another Outbacker who has the same table has used theirs?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Plastic table top on mine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My 28 had the aluminum table. I would not recommend using it for a grill. Because of room constaints, the legs are as wide as the table which means a little narrow. That fact made it a little unstable and easier to tip over. It is a great option to have, I just would not use it for something like a grill.

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our 23RS came with an aluminum folding table that slides into brackets in the front pass-through storage area. It is something like 2' x 5'. Unfortunately, not all models came with these.
It looks like it was personally hand-crafted by Gilligan himself.

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> GoVols Posted Today, 07:50 AM
> Plastic table top on mine


The DH just said he thinks our's is Plastic as well.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours is plastic. What about getting something like this?

http://www.competitiveedgeproducts.com/detail.aspx?ID=19

Jessica


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Forgot about that table Jessica. Great link







My Aunt has one and it works great.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Our OB did not come with an outdoor table/camp kitchen. DW/DS got me a Coleman Cooking Station Table for my birthday a couple of years ago. It works pretty well. Sometimes tought to get it level, which is really only an issue when I'm using the griddle for eggs or pancakes or the like. I probably need to add shims to camping list.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Being an '04, our's didn't come with the table either. I use the outside cook station, and a Weber Q grill that I have a stand for. If I need more cooktop space, I set up my trusty Coleman camp stove, usually on the end of the picinic table supplied by the campground.

Tim


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK here is my problem. Most of the cook stations have a rack to sit the stove on. But my stove has legs that will fall througn the rack, so i need a table. This thing is also heave when i put the griddle on it. I think i need a table.3 burner stove with griddle

Here is a picture of what i have.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You could get a piece of 3/4" plywood that fits over the rack for the stove. The plywood should resist the heat somewhat from the stove/griddle, and it shouldn't take up too much room.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice grill









Just a thought, if the legs went thru the rack (like the link from Jessica) and the bottom was on the rack, would it make any difference? The short legs might just be to keep it from burning a wood picnic table but if it was touching the metal rack of the table, would it matter. 
As I am typing this , I realize that it would then get the rack section of the table hot and thats no good with kids around. Maybe some sort of mod to either


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> OK. I have been looking for a camp kitchen. But really i just need a table that can take some heat, not a lot but some. I have a plastic folding table for the camper. Well i have a big 3 burner stove and last time i used it the table started to sag from the heat. I heard some of the outbacks came with a stainless table. How is it? who makes it? Will it take some heat?
> 
> Thanks Lee


Lee...yesterday at work....I noticed the maintenance man....playing with matches...so I checked it out. He was testing a really nice white metal square table. He had 4 green (real) marble tiles on the table and then an old serving pan for the hot line in the kitchen of out Church Hall. The table folds for moving and storage and he said it was fairly light weight to be so sturdy...he paid 40.00 at Ace hardware at the beach. I plan to check into it...with my new Cobb grill while it stays cool to the touch underneath and on the sides...I hear the lid really heats up...I would just get 4 floor tiles from home depot to lay on the table once it is set up. We have a small table we made with metal base and a stepping stone for our dutch oven cooking...and I have really wanted something larger for this as well.

If I can find the table on line I will post a link.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My Outback didn't come with a table. Either one, BTW. So I bought a 6-foot table that folds in half. Don't have to use a grill on it because I also have this.......

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009V1BD...ag=besprionl-20

with the griddle attachment, too. Didn't get it here but at the locals sports store - was cheaper. Bought the griddle attachment at CW.

Works great!









Mark


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

How about this one Lee:

http://tinyurl.com/yoebnb

Since my OB did not come with an outdoor table...I may get one of these.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I've been robbed! We didn't get a table either


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Lee I don't know who makes the table but we do have one. It is a little narrow so you have make sure you shim the legs and get it petty level. It will with stand some heat, it is fairly thick gauge aluminum with plywood under. I don't know what they cost but I would guess a dealer could give more info and a price.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We bought a folding camp table similar to This from Sams club for about $40. It has different legs but they fold into the table much the same. It has the white plastic top similar to others you see at the club stores and I've used my grill and 2 burner stove on it several times, heat hasn't been a problem. Storage is easy on the queen slide.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Our original 06 29BHS came with a stainless steel table. probably 2'X5" isn't the greatest, but when I traded it in I kept the table.








Our new SOB 5'er came with a plastic one.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Still in search of a table. Does any one know the brand of the one that came with the outbacks.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Our 23RS came with a plastic topped folding table from Costco.

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our 28krs didn't come with a table








We bought a 6' folding table at Target for about $30.00...it folds in half into a 3' square and is very sturdy. 
I highly recommend it


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our 23RS came with the aluminum table, and we also kept it when we traded in the trailer









The 28RSDS came with the newer, plastic table from "Cosco" (not Costco). Some cheapo thing, but the aluminum table won't fit in the brackets cause they're wider (and so is the new table)








That's ok, we'll just throw the aluminum table into the back of the truck. I've used it for BBQ'ing and it works fine for us.

Hows about one of those roll-up metal slat tables from Camping World? I've seen lots of folks with them and they look great.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Still in search of a table. Does any one know the brand of the one that came with the outbacks.


Lee, the aluminum table that came with ours was obviously custom made by Keystone. I can tell, because it has that "quality" hand crafted look. Most likely, made by Mr. Gilligan himself, with his usual close attention to detail.









Bob


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahh..yeah Insomniak - you are right. Cosco is the mfg. of our table.

-CC


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My Outback didn't come with a table for outside. I picked up one of the roll top aluminum table at Cabelas and use it. It works well, has adjustable legs, and doesn't take up much space when rolled up.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chestnut said:


> Ours is plastic. What about getting something like this?
> 
> http://www.competitiveedgeproducts.com/detail.aspx?ID=19
> 
> Jessica


For the price ($47.99) how can you go wrong?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We have a 2006 TT and didn't get a outside table. What does it look like? Pictures anyone?

We were told the inside table is protable and can be used outside. But that's too much trouble. We just picked up a Camp Kitchen from Camping World.

Camp Kitchen

Happy Camping!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> We have a 2006 TT and didn't get a outside table. What does it look like? Pictures anyone?


If I get a chance, I will take a picture and post it. But until then, use your imagination here...

It started out life as a 2' x 5' sheet of 1/8" aluminum. 1/2" x 1/2" cuts were made at the corners, then all the edges were bent down (about a half inch) and welded at the corners. A 2' x 4' x 1/2" piece of hardwood (at least they didn't use pine) is GLUED, that's right, glued to the bottom of aforementioned bent and welded aluminum sheet. Then a set of folding legs, just like the ones on the dinette, are screwed into the wood. And Voila! You have a table.
It slides into aluminum brackets in the top of the front pass-through storage area.

And of course, each one is numbered and hand signed by Gilligan, as they are a limited edition.









Bob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> And of course, each one is numbered and hand signed by Gilligan, as they are a limited edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have number 163. Is that worth anything?

The 6th grade shop class at my school can make a better table but I DO like it. It comes in quite handy and the aluminum wipes off readily. tdvffjohn stated it well when he said the legs aren't wide enough to give it good stability, but if you take that into consideration and don't use it for the grill and such, it comes in handy.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> And of course, each one is numbered and hand signed by Gilligan, as they are a limited edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have number 163. Is that worth anything?

The 6th grade shop class at my school can make a better table but I DO like it. It comes in quite handy and the aluminum wipes off readily. tdvffjohn stated it well when he said the legs aren't wide enough to give it good stability, but if you take that into consideration and don't use it for the grill and such, it comes in handy.
[/quote]

Definitely. Don't get me wrong. It may not look that stylish, but it is functional, and handy to have.

Bob


----------

